# BAY BIMMERZ!! North Bay drive! May 18th



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

May 18th North Bay Drive

Meeting place: (Please plan on being there at 10:30 so we can leave sharply at 11:00.)
Starbucks 
205 N. McDowell Street
Petaluma, CA 94952

Ok guys I know this is somewhat of a short notice but Bay Bimmerz will be hosting a North Bay drive on May 18th. The drive will start in Petaluma and end in Marin. This will be a very scenic drive and approximate driving time will be 2 hours (not including the stops for lunch). It would be a good idea to pack a lunch with you. We will be stopping at The Cheese Factory west of Novato for lunch. There is a store but there is not much to offer other than cheese and drinks. I don't want to hear any excuses from you South Bay guys that it's too far to drive, because I make out to a lot of the meets in the South Bay. Hahahaha!!! Anyways, if you have any questions feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]

Look forward to seeing you,
Devin Walsh (North Bay Rep.)
BAYBIMMERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

Caravan info

South Bay caravan.

Meeting at the Star Bucks off Stevens Creek and De Anza Blvd.

Starbucks Coffee Co
20520 Stevens Creek Blvd, Cupertino, CA 95014

Meet at 7:45am and we will be leaving 8:30am sharp and meeting up with the East Bay at Nordstrom. 

East Bay Caravan 
Nordstrom's at Stoneridge Mall 
1600 Stoneridge Mall Rd
Pleasanton Ca 
Meet at 9:15am and leave at 9:30am.


----------

